# Raster-Muster



## rotkraut (12. April 2008)

Hallo da ich relativ frisch im photoshopgewerbe bin hät ich mal ne frage zu herstellung eines rastermusters.

als beispiel dient hierbei -->> http://www.logodesignershattrick.org/images/rsgallery/original/nieuwborgvliet06.jpg

wie bekomm ich denn da die feine "rasterung" hin . hab mich schon mal ein wenig belesen zwecks muster erstellen alles schön und gut nur wenn ich das dann bei mir mach wird das gesamte bild damit ausgefüllt nicht nur der mittlere teil und weiter wird das bild nicht nur mit den rasterlinen bedeckt sonder auch mit nem grauen hintergrund.
und wie könnt ich das bild " als hintergrund transparent " anzeigen lassen.
ich hoffe es kann mir einer helfen und wenn ja bitte erklärs wie nem 6jährigen


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (12. April 2008)

Hallo rotkraut und herzlich Willkommen auf tutorials.de 

Zunächst möchte ich dich auf die Netiquette hinweisen, vor allem den Punkt 
Groß- und Kleinschreibung. Es wäre schön, wenn du dies in den nächsten 
Postings beherzigen würdest. Danke. 

Was dein eigentliches Problem betrifft: Der gesuchte Begriff ist "Scanlines".

Um die gewünschte Transparenz herzustellen:
Wenn du bspw. die Anleitung von Ulf Theis hernimmst, musst du statt der
weißen Hintergrundfarbe diesen Farbbereich transparent machen.

Grüße


----------



## Alexander Groß (12. April 2008)

Welches Muster hast du denn verwendet?

Man kann ja auch vorher eine Auswahl erstellen welche mit dem Muster gefüllt werden soll. So vermeidet man das der ganze Bildschirm bemustert wird.

Was meinst du mit "Hintergrund transparent"? Transparenz bekommt man beim Speicherdialog "Für Web.... speichern"

Dort wählt man entweder gif oder png als Format. 

In der Farbtabelle kann man nun die gewünschte Hintergrundfarbe mit Transparenz versehen.



Alex


----------

